# Dialekte



## Aitaro (18. August 2009)

Ich hann mo e thred uff gemacht wo na alle in eirem dialekt schreiwwe könnt bzw nur in eierm dialekt antworte solld, oder efach e kleen g'schicht erzähel ^^.. i find des imma luschtig vor allem do ich grad hier no nürnberch gezohe bin und wenn isch do anfang pladd saarlännisch zu schwätze varstehn die mich nimma so wirklich und gugge mich so komisch vonna seid an (naja ich dun se meischtens a ned varstehn) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



des war saarländisch .. so irgendwie xD

--

Kurze übersetzung:

Ich hab hier mal einen Thread eröffnen in dem Ihr alle in eurem Dialekt schreiben bzw antworten sollt.. Oder einfach nur ne kleine geschichte erzählen sollt.. Bin gerade nach Nürnberg hergezogen und hab vorher im Saarland gewohnt und wenn ich anfang platt Saarländisch zu reden verstehen die meisten mich nicht und schauen mich komisch an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ,, (ok ich versteh se teilweise auch nicht xD )




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sin (18. August 2009)

Ich komme aus dem Ruhrpott und muss zugeben, dass ich nie etwas anderes gelernt habe als Hochdeutsch. Einfach deswegen, weil es nicht nötig ist. 99% aller hier sprechen normales Deutsch ohne Dialekt. Glaub nichtmal dass es wirkliche Sprachunterschiede zwischen "Pott" und normalem Hochdeutsch gibt.

Übersetzung:

Ich komme aus dem Ruhrpott und muss zugeben, dass ich nie etwas anderes gelernt habe als Hochdeutsch. Einfach deswegen, weil es nicht nötig ist. 99% aller hier sprechen normales Deutsch ohne Dialekt. Glaub nichtmal dass es wirkliche Sprachunterschiede zwischen "Pott" und normalem Hochdeutsch gibt.


----------



## Windelwilli (18. August 2009)

ick weeß janich wat der Threadersteller von ma will..... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hubautz (18. August 2009)

Sin schrieb:


> Ich komme aus dem Ruhrpott und muss zugeben, dass ich nie etwas anderes gelernt habe als Hochdeutsch. Einfach deswegen, weil es nicht nötig ist. 99% aller hier sprechen normales Deutsch ohne Dialekt. Glaub nichtmal dass es wirkliche Sprachunterschiede zwischen "Pott" und normalem Hochdeutsch gibt.
> 
> Übersetzung:
> 
> Ich komme aus dem Ruhrpott und muss zugeben, dass ich nie etwas anderes gelernt habe als Hochdeutsch. Einfach deswegen, weil es nicht nötig ist. 99% aller hier sprechen normales Deutsch ohne Dialekt. Glaub nichtmal dass es wirkliche Sprachunterschiede zwischen "Pott" und normalem Hochdeutsch gibt.



Des glaabscht jo selwer ned. Hochdeitsch babblen se wescha mir in Westfale awwer ned im Pott. Des ganze rheinische vun Köln ab heert sich a, als häädn ehr ä halwie Grumbeer im Hals sticke. Du kanscht mer ned vazehle, dass in Gelsekirche vun mer aus, reines Hochdeitsch gebabbelt wird.

Das war Pfälzisch.

Übersetzung:

Das glaubst du ja wohl selbst nicht. Hochdeutsch wird von mir aus in Westfalen gesprochen aber doch nicht im Pott. Das rheinische von Köln aus hört sich an, als hättet ihr eine halbe Kartoffel im Hals stecken. Du kannst mir nicht erzählen, dass zum Beispiel in Gelsenkirchen reines Hochdeutsch gesprochen wird.

Das ist ja wie die Sendung mit der Maus hier  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soladra (18. August 2009)

"Du Waida, dur Sirch, du liedricher, ich hack de Haxen ab dass de off de Stumbe hoim kroochen muscht."

Das wäre schwäbisches gefluche^^Zumidest , so gut wie ich kann.Mein Vater kanns viel besser.


----------



## llviktorj (18. August 2009)

Krasnaja Plesen

mi jebalis perwij ras ti wselas abasralas,
kak ne u dobna bilo mne tebja jebatj a ti w gawnje 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Miss Mojo (18. August 2009)

Ajendlisch kumm isch aus Niedersachse unn habb bisher als blous hochdeitsch geschproche. Seit aaner Weil wohne isch allerdings in Hesse unn des ein orrer andere Mol is mer schon ein hessischs Wort rausgerutscht. Fande Die Kolleschen jeds mol arig amüsant^^

Übersetzung:

Eigentlich komme ich aus Niedersachsen und habe bisher immer nur hochdeutsch gesprochen. Seit einer Weile wohne ich allerdings in Hessen und das ein oder andere Mal ist mir schon ein hessisches Wort rausgerutscht. Fanden Die Kollegen jedes mal sehr amüsant^^


----------



## Selor Kiith (18. August 2009)

User Wopperdal, dat is en Stadt, die hät völl Pepp on hät völl Schwong, on wer hie lewt enn usrer Stadt, bliwt emmer fröhlich on bliwt jong. 

Meist sprech ich Hochdeutsch, habs erst nicht anders gelernt aber es ist doch durchsetzt von dem einen oder wat und dat und anderen tollen Sachen ^^


----------



## chopi (18. August 2009)

Czy polski tez sie liczy za dialekt? Jak tak to ci moge chetnie po polsku pisac jak chcesz.


----------



## Night falls (18. August 2009)

Ich hab bloß Hochdeutsch gelernt und alle in meinem Umfeld sprechen es, das einzige Mal, dass ich Wuppertaler Platt wirklich gehört hab, war als mein Opa es gegenüber der brasilianischen Gastfamilie meiner Schwester als Gag gekallt hat.


----------



## Taroliln (18. August 2009)

Also Ichrrr muss scho sage dass ichrr sell suppa find dass du so enen fred ufgmacht hesch. So ebbis het hier imma gfehlt un so kamma endlichr in sinnere Muddasproch schwätze so wie eim d`Gosch gwachse isch. Ichrr weiss it ob mi do ebba vustoht aber sell macht ja au nix well unde drunda isch ja au gleichr scho d`Übersetzung. Ich hoff sell deute ihr etz it als schwäbisch, denn selle sin so Gamsbichler. Ichrr bin en waschechte Badner un sell isch n riese Unterschied. An alle Nichtwisser!


Übersetzung: 

Also ich muss schon sagen dass ich das Klasse finde dass du so einen Thread aufgemacht hast. So etwas hat hier immer gefehlt und so kann man endlich in seiner Muttersprache reden so wie einem der Mund gewachsen ist. ich weiss nicht ob mich hier jemand versteht aber das macht ja auch nichts weil unten drunter ist ja auch gleich schon die Übersetzung. Ich hoffe ihr deutet das jetzt nicht als Schwäbisch, denn diese sind "Gamsbichler" (Unübersetzbar). Ich bin ein waschechter Badner und das ist ein riesen Unterschied - an alle Nicht-Wisser


----------



## Kaldreth (18. August 2009)

Ich bin sooo froh, dass ich so gut Hochdeutsch spreche! Aber ich beherrsche auch das Plattdeutsche, komme halt vom Land (Münsterland)! Kann es aber überhaupt nicht schreiben! Mein Opa spricht nur Plattdeutsch und ich weiß gar nicht, ob er überhaupt wirklich hochdeutsch spricht (kein Scherz!!!) und wer Plattdeutsch kennt, der weiß, dass es wie Bayrisch ist, also weniger ein Dialekt wie das sächsiche, hessische etc. sondern schon eher eine eigene Sprache! Sprich wenn mein Opa redet werden Leute, die kein Platt kennen kein Wort verstehen.

Kennt hier im Forum eigentlich jemand Maselmatte? "Spricht" man in Münster


----------



## Myanda (18. August 2009)

Mancha vestenn oba a goarnex. Die enn schreim erchndwos auf Tschechisch un die annen denkn dös a kenn dialekt ham. Dös grössta Problem is bei meim dialekt is, des me a bor verschiedänä "e" un "ä" ham un me dös gor ne so geschreib ka. 
Dös wor Itzgründisch, genauä noch Stänichä

Manche verstehen aber auch garnichts. Die einen schreiben irgendwas auf Tschechisch und die anderen denken das sie keinen Dialekt haben. Das größte Problem is bei meinem Dialekt, das wir ein paar verschiedene "e" und "ä" haben und das man das gar nicht so schreiben kann.
Das war Itzgründisch, genauer noch Steinacher...

:-)


----------



## Rhokan (18. August 2009)

Guter schwäbischer Metal:

mir schdohd dr schwoiss emm gsichd vom viehla drebbalaufa
i benn halb heh i kann kaum noh schnaufa
i lauf glaub aus so muass i mieh ohschdrenga
ond so enn tüpp duad mier enn hella degschd naisenga

der isch so dirr ond so maagr wiah enn grianr heereng
on sechd des kommd von seinrr subbrgsonda ernähreng
ond der frohgd mieh woromm i enn digga ranza hann 

http://www.myspace.com/breschdleng :>


----------



## Gored (18. August 2009)

bei uns schwetzt ma ehnlich wie bei de schwowe alladings weijere mir uns dogege als blede schwowe angsehe zu were in de karlsruher gehgend... mir sin badner !koi schwowe !


----------



## Trinithi (18. August 2009)

Ah Watt! Jeder sprisch´ irjenswie op platt. Wer kenne Dialekt hätt, der lüüsch oder e will et ja nit woahrhan. 
Huhdeutsch is sowieso nur en Jerüsch un wat für et Papier. XD 

Eve he stellt sisch nur noch die Frooch, kriejen se dat he üverhaupt op die Pallett rischtisch op platt zu schrieve? 
Isch kenn da en paa´Spezialiste, die künne dat ja net. 


Das war Kölsch. 

Übersetzung: Ach Quatsch! Jeder spricht irgendwie auf Platt. Wer keinen Dialekt hat, der lügt oder er will es gar nicht wahrhaben.
                    Hochdeutsch ist sowieso nur ein Gerücht und was für das Papier. 
                    Aber hier stellt sich nur noch eine Frage, kriegen die das hier überhaupt auf die Reihe/Pallette richtig auf platt zu schreiben? 
                    Ich kenne da ein paar Spezialisten, die das gar nicht können. 


Wo sind die Ruhpottler? XD Ich liebe den Dialekt!!


----------



## Lurock (18. August 2009)

Kein Mensch braucht Dialekte.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (18. August 2009)

Ich bin so froh, das Berlinerisch von alles Dialekts immernoch am besten zu verstehen ist. <.<


----------



## Trinithi (18. August 2009)

Lurock schrieb:


> Kein Mensch braucht Dialekte.



Kla dat^^ 

Sollen wir denn alle gleich sein?


----------



## Lurock (18. August 2009)

Trinithi schrieb:


> Kla dat^^
> 
> Sollen wir denn alle gleich sein?


Sollte deiner Meinung nach jeder eine eigene haben? 
Vielleicht vergisst du dass es hier um eine Sprache geht.
Ich verstehe nicht jeden Hinterwald-Dialekt und werde mich kein
Stück anstrengen um ihn verstehen zu können.


----------



## Hubautz (18. August 2009)

Lurock schrieb:


> Kein Mensch braucht Dialekte.



Wann ich in de Eifel wohne dät, dät ich des a sage.

Wohnte ich in der Eifel, sagte ich das auch.


----------



## Trinithi (18. August 2009)

Lurock schrieb:


> Sollte deiner Meinung nach jeder eine eigene haben?
> Vielleicht vergisst du dass es hier um eine Sprache geht.
> Ich verstehe nicht jeden Hinterwald-Dialekt und werde mich kein
> Stück anstrengen um ihn verstehen zu können.



Was ist dir denn über die Leber gelaufen? 
(Schlecht gefusselt oder wie?)

Ich finde die unterschiedlichen Dialekte hier in Deutschland sehr schön. Das hat Charakter. 
Vor allem ist es ein Stück Kultur und ein Teil Geschichte. 
Überall auf der Welt gibt es Dialekte. 
Ob du dich nun anstrengst jemanden zu verstehen oder nicht, ist dein Problem.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fauzi (18. August 2009)

I finge s Schwiizerdütsch immerno am geilschte ;D


----------



## Perkone (18. August 2009)

Gschriwa hoachts sa se ned so au ois wia mas redn, miasad ma hean susnt kimts ned su guad umma. Fia wos es do so an thread aufmochts dad mi a intresian. Und jetz darot's wos des fia a dialekt is 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edith: so a schas a buchstob zfü


----------



## rEdiC (19. August 2009)

Hubautz schrieb:


> Des glaabscht jo selwer ned. Hochdeitsch babblen se wescha mir in Westfale awwer ned im Pott. Des ganze rheinische vun Köln ab heert sich a, als häädn ehr ä halwie Grumbeer im Hals sticke. Du kanscht mer ned vazehle, dass in Gelsekirche vun mer aus, reines Hochdeitsch gebabbelt wird.
> 
> Das war Pfälzisch.
> 
> ...


Pfälzisch! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Passend dazu der legendäre Pfalzpunker:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lmt1bhZQrUE


----------



## vollmi (19. August 2009)

Fauzi schrieb:


> I finge s Schwiizerdütsch immerno am geilschte ;D



Dävo hätts aber auch nöd numme aine. Und dassi än Bärner vöstoh, muess i de Satz immer ufneh und schnäller abspille.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

mfG René


----------



## ROCKnLOL (19. August 2009)

makogg mogra gnarr 

kek!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mefisthor (19. August 2009)

Oiso i finds schlimm das bis iazan nu koa gscheida bayer oda österreicher gschrim hod, is do a zumutung des gonze :O oba soga in österreich gibs dialekte die de ondan olle ned vastehn, zb. Vorarlbergisch, des head se o wia schweizerdeitsch.

Also ich finde es schlimm das bis jetzt noch kein Bayer oder Österreicher geschrieben hat, ist doch eine Zumutung das Ganze :O Aber sogar in Österreich gibts Dialekte die sehr verschieden sind, zb. Vorarlbergisch, das hört sich an wie Schwizerdütsch.


----------



## Hirsi325 (19. August 2009)

Do gib i dem owa mia vui Recht, des is wiakli nix gscheids, das do kane Österreicha einaschreim...
Najo no an schen tog.

Übersetzung:
Da gebe ich dem Poster über mir Recht, das ist wirklich nicht gut, das hier keine Österreicher posten.
Noch einen schönen Tag.


----------



## Perkone (19. August 2009)

Lest euch meinen Kommentar nochmal, ist österreichisch. Bisschen oberhalb.


----------



## Niranda (19. August 2009)

*zeichensprache mach, Wink und großen Kreis zeichne und lächel*

Übersetzt heißt das:

Hallo zusammen =)


----------



## Cørradø (19. August 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> Oiso i finds schlimm das bis iazan nu koa gscheida bayer oda österreicher gschrim hod, is do a zumutung des gonze :O


Wor mia z'bled mi vor de dreggeda Saupreißn, de dreggeda, z0m Erkenn'z'gemn.
I bin ko Boar, sondern e FRonge.


----------



## Eisenschmieder (19. August 2009)

Rhokan schrieb:


> Guter schwäbischer Metal:
> 
> mir schdohd dr schwoiss emm gsichd vom viehla drebbalaufa
> i benn halb heh i kann kaum noh schnaufa
> ...



haja breschdleng isch a subber sach oder wia mir schwaoba wissat halt no was musik isch odr?

ja breschdleng(erdbeere oder irgendne andere beere) ist eine super sache wir schwaben wissen eben noch was musik ist.


----------



## lolwut (19. August 2009)

bärndütsch isch suppär lueged mis video da unde!!!!


----------



## spectrumizer (19. August 2009)

Isch wees och nisch, in welschm Dialeggd isch so rischtisch was schreim sull. Offgewaggsn bin isch in Dresdn. Dort war ich aber auch ständig hochdeutschen Einflüssen ausgesetzt. Nu wohn ick aba och schon seit einijen Jaaahren in Berlin. Did vamischt sisch allet n bissl. Klingt im Alltach zwar anderd als wie ick's hier schreibe, aber irgendwie immernoch 'n interessanter und bunter Mischmasch aus diesen drei Dingern. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dalai (19. August 2009)

vollmi schrieb:


> Dävo hätts aber auch nöd numme aine. Und dassi än Bärner vöstoh, muess i de Satz immer ufneh und schnäller abspille.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Hey nüt gägä Bärner, mir rede nume langsam wöu mer aues schön locker näh, jah ke stress mache^^



lolwut schrieb:


> bärndütsch isch suppär lueged mis video da unde!!!!



Abr bärndütsch red o jedä angers, ig bi usländer u im ämmitau ufgwachse, das ergit e chli e komischä dialäkt


----------



## Fauzi (19. August 2009)

I ha o kes richtigs Bärndüütsch.. i säge immer es isch oberaargouisch XD


----------



## PewPew_oO (25. August 2009)

Jieu Gieu, u scho wird über Bärndütsch gläschterlet -.-"

Isch ämu ä gäbigä Dialäkt =D

Ig wüunäch zeigä wo dr Bartli dr Moscht hout, Himuplütterhingeränonämau! xD


----------



## Ennia (25. August 2009)

@Lurok: Verstehe deine Abneigung gegenüber den Dialekten nicht... Goethe sagte schon: "Beim Dialekt fängt die gesprochene Sprache an." - Und frei übersetzt kommt "Dialekt" (gr.) von "miteinander reden"...

so viel dazu ^^

I gfrei mi heit scho volle aufs Mittogess'n. Laut Speiseplan gibts heit bockene Hendlbrust mit Easchtäpfesalot in da Kantine. Danoch hau i mi auf de Terass'n und zinnt ma a guade Tschigg an und dazua trink i an guadn Kaffee. Heit is nämlich voll sche draußen.

Das war Tirolerisch aus der Kufsteiner Gegend - gehört also noch zum Mittelbayrischen Sprachraum.

Translation:

Ich freu mich schon total auf das Mittagessen. Laut Speiseplan gibt es heute gebackene Hühnerbrust mit Kartoffelsalat in der Kantine. Danach werd ich mich auf die Terasse sitzen und mir eine Zigarette und dazu einen Kaffee gönnen. Heute ist es nämlich sehr schön draußen.


Hawe'dehre
Ennia 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xdave78 (25. August 2009)

Na das is ja maln cooler thräd. Ehrlich jesagt hab ich keene Ahnung wie man off Anhaltinisch schreibt. Hatte es bisher noch nie ofjeschiehm. Anhaltiner würden sicher sagn,dass se keen Dialekt ham..is aber nich so. Inzwischen wohn ich aba auch in Berlin...bzw. etwas südlich davon so, dass det och nu langsam ma losjeht,wa?! Mann mann mann is doch allet nich so einfach mitde Dialekte.


----------



## Stancer (25. August 2009)

Jet han ich mer ma dat müh jemakt  Düssel Platt zu sprech. Jet mussda wiss dat mer im Platt dat G alsa J sprech tun. Dat meisten Düsseldorwer sprech hüt keen Platt mer, nur dat aalh Leuts sprech et recht jut. Un janz offiziell spreche Düsseldorwer un Kölner de jleeche sprooch, denn 82% von dat Düssel Platt jleechen dat kölsche sprooch. Deshalb red mer eijetlich von dat Rheinische Sprooch.


Das war Düsselplatt bzw. Rheinisch
Naja ich spreche es eigentlich nicht und hab es auch noch nie gesprochen aber wenn man da aufwächst schnappt man immer wieder mal etwas auf. Verstehen tu ich es problemlos, ausser es ist ein Hardcore Sprecher, aber z.b. hatte ich mal nen Bekannten aus Süddeutschland zu Gast und als da jemand Düsselplatt geredet hat hat mein Bekannter nur gesagt "Was hat der gesagt? ".
Viele Rheinländer haben wie gesagt dieses "J" für "G" als Dialekt fest drin. Wenn also jemand ständig "Judn morjn" sagt ist er mit grosser Wahrscheinlichkeit aus dem Rheinland ! Mir selber ist das nie aufgefallen bis mich jemand mal gefragt hat warum ich "G" ständig als "J" ausspreche. Hab dann nachgeforscht und dann erst gemerkt, das es der Platt Dialekt ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falathrim (25. August 2009)

Ennia schrieb:


> @Lurok: Verstehe deine Abneigung gegenüber den Dialekten nicht... Goethe sagte schon: "Beim Dialekt fängt die gesprochene Sprache an." - Und frei übersetzt kommt "Dialekt" (gr.) von "miteinander reden"...


Zu Goethes Zeiten bestand Deutschland aber auch noch aus ca. 80 Einzelstaaten mit einzelnen Ländergrenzen, wo so schnell nix durchkam...

Heutzutage braucht echt kein Mensch mehr Dialekte. Das ursprüngliche Plattdeutsch könnte man meiner Meinung nach bewahren, weil es einfach eine alte, eigenständige Sprache ist. Der Rest ist aber wirklich vollkommen unnötig.

Ich hab nie was anderes als Hochdeutsch und Oxford-English von zuhause aus gelernt...zweisprachiger Haushalt...
Und ich hab auch nie was anderes gebraucht, meiner Meinung nach hört sich echt jeder Dialekt an wie eine Vergewaltigung unserer schönen deutschen Sprache...
Wenn ich nach Sachsen ziehen sollte, will ich bei den Behörden bitte in Amtssprache angesprochen werden und nicht in irgendeinem ekelhaft klingenden Kauderwelsch, dann kann ich auch gleich nach Russland ziehen, versteh ich genausoviel und bin wenigstens drauf vorbereitet...
Dialekte, was n Unsinn o.0

Naja, mein "Dialekt" beschränkt sich darauf, dass ich Leute mit "Moin" begrüße, egal zu welcher Tageszeit. Ansonsten sprech ich Jugendsprache gespickt mit Beleidigungen, wie die meisten.
Oder präferiert Englisch, sollte Amtssprache werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Naho (25. August 2009)

oiso i find den thread echt geil, bsondas wei i gean im dialekt schreib 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stancer (25. August 2009)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Zu Goethes Zeiten bestand Deutschland aber auch noch aus ca. 80 Einzelstaaten mit einzelnen Ländergrenzen, wo so schnell nix durchkam...
> 
> Heutzutage braucht echt kein Mensch mehr Dialekte. Das ursprüngliche Plattdeutsch könnte man meiner Meinung nach bewahren, weil es einfach eine alte, eigenständige Sprache ist. Der Rest ist aber wirklich vollkommen unnötig.
> 
> ...




Denk mal nach, du sagst jeder soll Hochdeutsch mit dir reden, redest aber selber in deinem Jugend-Slang ? Wo ist da die logik ? Wo die Tolleranz ?

Glaubste für einen 50 Jährigen ist es leicht Jugend-Slang zu verstehen ? Der versteht auch nur Bahnhof.

Es ist aber Fakt, das Sprache einem ständigen Wandel unterzogen ist. Vor 200 Jahren war die Sprache anders und vor 400 Jahren war sie anders als vor 200 Jahren und davor war sie auch anders.
Sprache entwickelt sich ständig weiter. Aufhalten kann man solch eine Entwicklung eh nicht, alte Sprachen verschwinden nach und nach von ganz allein. Ich sage sogar in 200 Jahren wird man vielleicht gar kein deutsch mehr sprechen. Vielleicht spricht man dann durchgehend Englisch oder Chinesisch. Kann keiner sagen...

Durch die wachsene Globalisierung werden sich auf einen langen Zeitraum gesehen nur ein paar wenige Sprachen durchsetzen und die anderen werden verschwinden. Englisch erhält ja heute schon Einzug in die deutsche Sprache. Vor allem bei technischen Neuheiten oder Berufsnamen verwendet man einfach nur noch das englische Wort. Ansonsten sehe ich Chinesisch, Arabisch und Hindu stark im kommen. Englisch wird früher oder später einmal die Sprache der westtlichen Welt.
Aber uns kann es egal sein, denn wir werden das nicht mehr erleben, es sei denn jemand wird 200-300 Jahre alt.


----------



## Falathrim (25. August 2009)

Stancer schrieb:


> Denk mal nach, du sagst jeder soll Hochdeutsch mit dir reden, redest aber selber in deinem Jugend-Slang ? Wo ist da die logik ? Wo die Tolleranz ?
> 
> Glaubste für einen 50 Jährigen ist es leicht Jugend-Slang zu verstehen ? Der versteht auch nur Bahnhof.
> 
> ...


Jugend-Slang ist das sicher nicht. Zumindest nicht solcher wie man es vielleicht kennt mit "Lan Moruk Yalla Yalla" oder "Ich schwör alter isch geb dich Messer" o.ä. 
Was bei mir unter Jugendsprache fällt ist das, was ich mit den Leuten von 14 - 22 reden kann und jeder es versteht. Nehmen wir jetzt so "Trends" wie "Deine Mudda!" oder "Komm ma klar Alter!" oder "F*** dich in deine Mudda du H****sohn" oder ähnliches...zunächst einmal sind das scherzhafte Formulierungen, so wie der Schwabe z.B. zu jemandem, den er lange nicht mehr gesehen hat sagt "Na wo kommst du denn her du Arschloch"...das ist im Falle "meiner" Jugendsprache immer noch Hochdeutsch, nur sind es halt Formulierungen, die in einem Gespräch mit einem Lehrer oder Vorgesetzten fallen gelassen werden, zu einer Menge Probleme führen...vor allem weils von den Worten her jeder versteht. Auf der anderen Seite aber, wenn der Schwabe sagt "Na, wo kommst du denn her, du Arschloch?", sagt er das gar nicht, sondern viel mehr (Achtung, ich kann kein schwäbisch) "Noa, woa kammschn dua hör do Oarschlo?" (Okay, vielleicht ist das eher bayrisch bzw. irgendein Mischmasch, keine Ahnung ;D), wo ein Mensch wie ich, der eben in einer Gegend aufgewachsen ist, in der einfach nur Hochdeutsch gesprochen wird nix weiter tut als verständnislos den Kopf auf die Seite zu legen. 

Das ist eben mein Problem mit diesen Dialekten: Wenn ich im Kulturkreis Deutschland unterwegs bin, der ja zumindest Deutschland umfasst, dann will ich überall verstehen können was die Leute mit mir reden, was aber nicht gewährleistet ist. Gerade angesichts der Tatsache dass meines Wissens nach in gewissen Gebieten sogar in der Schule in übelstem Dialekt unterrichtet wird? Ich mein wo sind wir den hier? Wie soll denn ein Mädel ausm oberbayrischen Dorf, das ihr halbes Leben nix anderes gesprochen hat als tiefsten bayrischen Dialekt, z.B. an der Uni Leuphana in Lüneburg (die Uni bei mir in der Stadt ;D) angenommen werden, die unter anderem einen MÜNDLICHEN Sprachtest in Deutsch und Englisch fordert um überhaupt zu immatrikulieren? 
Das ist meine Meinung, jeder kann eine andere vertreten. Gerade angesichts der Tatsache, dass ich ja allgemein eher europäisch/global denke und finde dass Englisch ab der ersten Klasse unterrichtet werden sollte und Pflichtfach z.B. im Abi sein sollte - genau wie Deutsch - und Amtssprache werden sollte - auch wenn Deutsch die Landessprache bleibt, was für mich kein Problem ist. 

Und zum Thema Anglikalisierung der deutschen Sprache: Es gibt für mich, der beides als "Muttersprache" hat, nix schrecklicheres als die ganzen Anglizismen, die so himmelschreiend falsch sind, dass es in den Augen wehtut...ganz oder gar nicht (:


----------



## Stancer (25. August 2009)

Naja glaubst du ein 50Jähriger versteht heute so Sätze wie "Komm wir gehen abchillen" ? Jedes Jahr kommen neue Begriffe in den Duden und viele davon gehören zur Jugendkultur.

Es läuft aufs gleiche Hinaus, das Menschen, die das nicht gelernt haben nicht verstehen. Jugendsprache benutzt neue Wörter, Dialekte verzerren Hochdeutsch so stark, das man es nicht mehr versteht, wenn man es nicht kennt.


----------



## Trinithi (25. August 2009)

Ich bin auch ein Freund des Dialekts. 

Ich höre ihn gern und ich spreche gerne Platt. 
Aber wenn ich bemerke das jemand wirklich Probleme hat, mich überhaupt zu verstehen, versuche ich mich zusammen zu reissen. 
Das verlangt die Höflichkeit. 

Jeder sollte im Stande sein, Hochdeutsch zu sprechen. 
Aber Dialekt gehört dazu. Und mir gefällt es auch wenn andere im Dialekt sprechen. Ich versuche es zu verstehen. Ich frage auch gerne nach, wenn ich eine Mundart nicht verstehe. 
Natürlich in der Freizeit. Im Job gestaltet sich sowas dann schon mal schwierig. Vor allem wenn es schnell gehen muss.


----------



## Selor Kiith (25. August 2009)

Es ist doch wohl jeder selbst dafür verantwortlich... wenn er neben Hochdeutsch seinen eigenen Dialekt sprechen will... wenn ihr bestimmte Dialekte nicht hören wollt, geht einfach nicht dorthin Punkt aus! Nur weil einzelne irgendwelche Phobien haben, einfach mal sagen "Ihr dürft nur noch Hochdeutsch sprechen" ist ein bisschen Arrogant, nicht meine Herren und Damen? Ich mein, euch gegenüber sitzen genug die Dialekte mögen, jeder hält es wie er es will... keiner ist im recht...


----------



## Zonalar (26. August 2009)

Ich muess säge, dass ich Schwiitzerdütsch red. Aber das isch kes Dialäkt. 
De Dialäkt isch mis Aargauer-Schwiitzerdütsch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Isch zimmlich kompliziert bi üüs det une. Aber Hey! Mir verstönd üüs wenigschtens sälber!
Isch au immer wider en Schpass, zsgseh, wie Dütschi bi üüs versueched, "Chuchichäschtli" zsäge! Dass schaffed nur die wenigschte xD


Übersetzung:
 Ich muss sagen, ich rede Schweizerdeutsch. Aber das ist kein Dialekt.
Der Dialekt selber ist mein aargauerisches Schweitzerdeutsch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ist ziemlich kompliziert bei uns unten. Aber Hey! Wir verstehen uns wenigstens selbst!
Ist auch immer wieder ein Spass, zuzusehen, wie Deutsche bei uns versuchen, "Chuchichäschtli" (Übersetzt: Küchenkästchen ( dieses Wort wird im normalen Schweizerischen Sprachgebrauch nicht verwendet)) zu sagen! Dass meistern nur die wenigsten xD


----------



## Gauloises24 (26. August 2009)

I koh scho schwäbisch schwätza wenn i will, schwätz aber meischdens wie so an hochdeitscher daggl. Heilandsack noch a mole, schwäbisch isch halt dr beschde Dialekt von elle!

Übersetzung:

Ich kann schon schwäbisch sprechen wenn ich möchte, rede aber meistens Hochdeutsch. Verdammt, schwäbisch ist eben der beste Dialekt von allen!


----------



## GrillGorilla (18. September 2009)

Jetzt babbelt mol elle koin herschewert do her i zeig eich mol was richtig saugeiles ihr hurchler:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uF2djJcPO2A

Übersetzung:

Jetzt redet mal nicht so einen Blödsinn daher, ich zeige euch mal was sehr lustiges ihr ***:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uF2djJcPO2A




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Belphega (18. September 2009)

Recht hosch.
Elementarschamanen rockn mol richtig.
Hoi, i mog heit so nimma orbeitn, i daschias mein Cheeeef glei -.-


----------



## LordofDemons (18. September 2009)

griaß eich buama (zefix und deandla a no is o eh klar) etz isd brodzeit scho wieda aus oiso i dad sogn des is allaweil a so dasd schena sachan allwei zschnei aussan oder wo moints es?


----------



## PewPew_oO (18. September 2009)

Wasi mau no luschtig würd fingä:

Äs sou doch mau ä Nid-Bärner (am liebschtä natürläch Zürcher) probierä, mini Signatur z' übersetzä, de bechäämti vomer äs Mütschli miterä M-Budget-Schoggi xD (Weiss nid, öbmämi überhoupt verschteit äso, ig gibä mis Bärndütsch eifach gärn dürä) =D

I däm Sinn: Tunz mer e Ligu Lehm, Gieu!


<3 Berndeutsch (Bärndütsch)
(Und für coole Emos: "BäähRndüütsh x)" )


----------



## LordofDemons (18. September 2009)

PewPew_oO schrieb:


> (Und für coole Emos: "BäähRndüütsh x)" )


viel zu wenig großbuchstaben ... tztztztz


----------



## PewPew_oO (18. September 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> viel zu wenig großbuchstaben ... tztztztz



Nein!

Alle brauchen zu viele Grossbuchstaben, der moderne, coole Emo benutzt nur das R und das L, damit sie besonders sind (so, wie alle Anderen auch)! 

;D


----------



## Phash (18. September 2009)

des socht ma etzed nix. Do was Ich a nedd werklich wos ich dafo haldn soll


----------



## LordofDemons (18. September 2009)

a manamer


----------



## PewPew_oO (18. September 2009)

Dihr verwiretmi, ig verstah kes Wort^^


----------



## Alion (18. September 2009)

PewPew_oO schrieb:


> Wasi mau no luschtig würd fingä:
> 
> Äs sou doch mau ä Nid-Bärner (am liebschtä natürläch Zürcher) probierä, mini Signatur z' übersetzä, de bechäämti vomer äs Mütschli miterä M-Budget-Schoggi xD (Weiss nid, öbmämi überhoupt verschteit äso, ig gibä mis Bärndütsch eifach gärn dürä) =D



Ich bin zwar kein Zürcher sondern Aargauer mit Berner wurzeln. Aber ich versuche trotzdem mal die Signatur ins Hochdeutsche zu übersetzten.



> Wed emenä Zürcher zum Bispiu seisch, är sig ä Chuderluri u ä Globivogu, ä Glögglifrösch u ä Chnorzi, ä bägguhäärigä Siech u ä Schnäbispienzler u ä gibuhäärigi Hundsnierä, de het die Moorä sogar no fröid!


Wenn man einen Zürcher zum beispiel sagt, er sei ein, Chuderluri(kann ich nicht übersetzten), und ein Globivogu(komischer vogel), ein Glöggifrösch(eine etwas ungeschickte Person) und ein Chnorzi(einer der langsam arbeitet), ein bägguhäärige Typ(kann ich nicht übersetzten), und ein Schnäbispienzler(einer der sin Glied in der Öffentlichkeit zeigt) und ein gibuhääriger Hundsniera(kann ich nicht übersetzten), dann hat er sogar noch freude daran.

So, e be muderig u gange ez ga leue.


----------



## PewPew_oO (18. September 2009)

Alion schrieb:


> So, e be muderig u gange ez ga leue.



Muderig... xD

Ig wett o löiä oder z' mingscht öpis haberä...

Deine Übersetzung gefällt mir, ich wüsste auch nicht, wie ich Wörter wie "Chuderluri" übersetzen sollte... =S


----------



## Alion (18. September 2009)

Ich habe da noch eine Seite gefunden: http://www.berndeutsch.ch
Chuderluri: Leider nüüt gfunde.
Globivogu: komischer Kauz
Glögglifrösch: 1. einfälltiger Bursche 2. Geburtshelferkröte
Chnorzi: langsam arbeitender und/oder kontaktarmer Mensch
bägguhäärigä Siech: Leider nüüt gfunde.
Schnäbispienzler: Schnäbi: (Das Glied) Spienzle: Etwas (mit Stolz) präsentieren, zeigen, unter die Nase reiben. Unaufgefordert und oft, um andere neidisch zu machen.
gibuhäärigi Hundsnierä: übles Schipfwort




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gamerhenne (18. September 2009)

Des komische isch: ich kumm ursprünglich ussem Südbadische bei Freiburg und wohn jetzt awwer bei Heidelberg. Wenn ich emmol heim kumm zu de Eltere, denn sage die, ich däd komisch schwätze, wenn ich awwer mit dene schwätz, die wo hier um des Heidelberg rum wohne, dann sage die au, ich däd komisch schwätze. Hah, wie schwätz ich denn jetzt eigendlich üwwerhaupt ?


----------



## Alion (18. September 2009)

Gamerhenne schrieb:


> Des komische isch: ich kumm ursprünglich ussem Südbadische bei Freiburg und wohn jetzt awwer bei Heidelberg. Wenn ich emmol heim kumm zu de Eltere, denn sage die, ich däd komisch schwätze, wenn ich awwer mit dene schwätz, die wo hier um des Heidelberg rum wohne, dann sage die au, ich däd komisch schwätze. Hah, wie schwätz ich denn jetzt eigendlich üwwerhaupt ?


So wie Arnold Schwarzenegger. Ein Englisch mit krassem Österreicher Ton.
Bei dir ist es halt ein Badisch mit krassem Heidelberger Ton.


----------



## DER Lachmann (18. September 2009)

Gamerhenne schrieb:


> Des komische isch: ich kumm ursprünglich ussem Südbadische bei Freiburg und wohn jetzt awwer bei Heidelberg. Wenn ich emmol heim kumm zu de Eltere, denn sage die, ich däd komisch schwätze, wenn ich awwer mit dene schwätz, die wo hier um des Heidelberg rum wohne, dann sage die au, ich däd komisch schwätze. Hah, wie schwätz ich denn jetzt eigendlich üwwerhaupt ?



komisch O_o

mhh weiß gar nicht ob ich nen dialekt hab O_o ich red eigentlich normal...


----------



## Smoky_MacPutt (18. September 2009)

Hm... wirklich was besonderes auser ein ziemlich dialekt loses Deutsch kann ich wohl auch nicht bieten.


----------



## 11Raiden (18. September 2009)

Smoky_MacPutt schrieb:


> Hm... wirklich was besonderes auser ein ziemlich dialekt loses Deutsch kann ich wohl auch nicht bieten.


Ya moi, lecks mi am orsch! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Naho (18. September 2009)

11Raiden schrieb:


> Ya moi, lecks mi am orsch!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Es hod hoid ned jeda an dialekt, so wi manch ondare do


----------



## Pymonte (18. September 2009)

Dialekte sind schon was feines. Und meistens ist es äußerst lustig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wobei das schönste Wort kommt immer noch aus Thüringen: "Noh!" (ka, wie man dieses Wort, ist ja fast nur ein Ton, wirklich ausschreiben soll).

Noh steht für: Ja, Sehe ich auch so, Wie gehts?, Hallo, Was machst du da?, Beleidigung, Danke, Freundschaftsschluss, Begrüßung, Füllwort etc etc 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Eigentlich wird es mehr über die Betonung definiert ^^
Und es versteht eigentlich keiner, der es nicht kennt (meine Tante aus Berlin kann es immer nicht zwischen Nö und Noh trennen^^, andere sind total verwirrt, wenn man es ausspricht), wobei ich es selber auch kaum noch benutze, da ich jetzt sehr hochdeutsch reden muss.


----------



## LordofDemons (18. September 2009)

11Raiden schrieb:


> Ya moi, lecks mi am orsch!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Zefix raiden kemand mir epa ausm saiben bundesland ja vereck kaffeehaus des gibtsa ned


----------



## 11Raiden (19. September 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> Zefix raiden kemand mir epa ausm saiben bundesland ja vereck kaffeehaus des gibtsa ned


Ne DU mien Jung.

ICk bin vonne Nordseejüste und hob ma nur so jetan.
Wail ick sprech ehär son plattdietsch, verstähst?


--------------------------------------------------------------

Grutzi Türken und Herrschaftszeiten noch einmol!


----------



## Knallfix (19. September 2009)

moderne dialekte ...

4n Ð3r N0rÐ$33|{ü$73 4m p£477Ð3µ7$(h3n $7r4nÐ, $1nÐ Ð13 ƒ1$(h3 1m w4$$3r ...


----------



## mastergamer (19. September 2009)

Knallfix schrieb:


> 4n Ð3r N0rÐ$33|{ü$73 4m p£477Ð3µ7$(h3n $7r4nÐ, $1nÐ Ð13 ƒ1$(h3 1m w4$$3r ...



Heast oidah .. oO des isch echt die moderne sprache heitzutag.


----------



## Giuzz (19. September 2009)

finges vou fies das aui säge, dasd bärner langsam rede, ig meine mir us em kt. solothurn rede ja ou nid vüu angers....
Aber naja ish mir eigenlich sowas vo egau solang die meiste lüüt wo mit mir rede glich langsam rede wie ig^^ hoffe es paar chöi mi vrstoh was ig do gshribe ha... und wen nid probiert haut mou google translator ;-) hehe wär doch mou e geili idee google translator für schwiizer dialäkte^^


----------



## Rexo (19. September 2009)

_Omg o.O 

Als Lux versteht man uberhaupt keinen Dialekt :/

_


----------



## dragon1 (19. September 2009)

Jo mei, I bi so a wiener.


----------



## Darussios (19. September 2009)

Aitaro schrieb:


> Ich hann mo e thred uff gemacht wo na alle in eirem dialekt schreiwwe könnt bzw nur in eierm dialekt antworte solld, oder efach e kleen g'schicht erzähel ^^.. i find des imma luschtig vor allem do ich grad hier no nürnberch gezohe bin und wenn isch do anfang pladd saarlännisch zu schwätze varstehn die mich nimma so wirklich und gugge mich so komisch vonna seid an (naja ich dun se meischtens a ned varstehn)
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



50 1(h 5(hr3183 j37z7 4u(h 1n m31n3m d134|3k7 50 w13 du w0||7357.
1(h w0hn3 1n 84d3n-\/\/ür773m83r6 und r3d3 50n57 n0rm4| h0(hd3u75(h.
483r |3375p34k 157 31nf4(h zu 631|.

Das war mein Dialekt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PewPew_oO (19. September 2009)

Giuzz schrieb:


> finges vou fies das aui säge, dasd bärner langsam rede, ig meine mir us em kt. solothurn rede ja ou nid vüu angers....
> Aber naja ish mir eigenlich sowas vo egau solang die meiste lüüt wo mit mir rede glich langsam rede wie ig^^ hoffe es paar chöi mi vrstoh was ig do gshribe ha... und wen nid probiert haut mou google translator ;-) hehe wär doch mou e geili idee google translator für schwiizer dialäkte^^



Ig gseh da scho paar Ungerschidä, hiä mau uf (öschtlechem) Bärndütsch:

Finges vou fies, dass aui sägä, das d Bärner langsam redä, ig meinä, mir usem Kanton Solothurn redä ja o nid viu angers...
Aber naja isch mir eigentläch so öpis vo egau, solang di meischtä Lüt wo mit mir redä glich langsam redä wi ig^^ Hoffä, es Paar chöi mi verschtah, wasi da gschribä ha... U wenn nid, probieret mau Googletranslator ;-) Hehe wär doch mau ä geili Idee Googletranslator für schwizer Dialäkt^^


Auso, hamer Müä gä ;D

Ps: Steuder vor, Googletranslator -> I jedem Dorf redmä chli angers! =D Ä Bärnerbuur merkt schnäu, we du nid us sim Dörfli chunnsch, rein vom Dialäkt här =)


----------



## Natar (19. September 2009)

Giuzz schrieb:


> finges vou fies das aui säge, dasd bärner langsam rede, ig meine mir us em kt. solothurn rede ja ou nid vüu angers....
> Aber naja ish mir eigenlich sowas vo egau solang die meiste lüüt wo mit mir rede glich langsam rede wie ig^^ hoffe es paar chöi mi vrstoh was ig do gshribe ha... und wen nid probiert haut mou google translator ;-) hehe wär doch mou e geili idee google translator für schwiizer dialäkte^^



ja solothorner redet gnau glich wie d'berner, also det geds wörkli kei onderschiid
alles lahmli buure 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PewPew_oO (19. September 2009)

Natar schrieb:


> ja solothorner redet gnau glich wie d'berner, also det geds wörkli kei onderschiid
> alles lahmli buure
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Und ob mir Bärner angers redä aus d Solothurner... >.> Tunz mer e Ligu Lehm!


----------



## Skatero (19. September 2009)

PewPew_oO schrieb:


> Und ob mir Bärner angers redä aus d Solothurner... >.> Tunz mer e Ligu Lehm!


Jo in Bärn redät me viu angers.


----------



## Scrätcher (20. September 2009)

Als des erschreckt mich jetzt scho: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SHESWJOTh3A...feature=related

ansonsten-> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FXZNVvxxeHQ...feature=related


----------



## Giuzz (20. September 2009)

Natar schrieb:


> ja solothorner redet gnau glich wie d'berner, also det geds wörkli kei onderschiid
> alles lahmli buure
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


LOL sagte der Aargauer/Luzerner


----------



## PewPew_oO (20. September 2009)

Tönt für mi nachemnä Wescht-Luzärner xD


----------



## Giuzz (20. September 2009)

PewPew_oO schrieb:


> Tönt für mi nachemnä Wescht-Luzärner xD



meinsch? wescht luzern isch jo entlebuch und dört rede sie gloub nid so, aber naja chönt scho sie^^
und wen är us em entlechbuch chunt het är ersht rächt nüt z säge...


----------



## LordofDemons (20. September 2009)

kreizkruzefix ihr zipfeklatscha is den da iwahaupts koa bayer mehr oder wos?


----------



## Natar (21. September 2009)

aargau freiamt!


----------



## Giuzz (21. September 2009)

Natar schrieb:


> aargau freiamt!


Also doch Aargauer -.-


----------



## DER Lachmann (21. September 2009)

gott habt ihr alle einen hängn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natar (21. September 2009)

Giuzz schrieb:


> Also doch Aargauer -.-



-.- isch do chli fehl am platz  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ehner i die rechtig! He geil, en Aargauer. Ja die cheibe send scho anders zwäg, voll iisi sieche. Geile dialäkt hends au no, he fett.


----------



## PewPew_oO (21. September 2009)

Du bischmer viläch ä cheibä Chnorzi... =)

(Irgendwiä zeigesäch plötzläch so viu Schwizer, was isch da los?) xD


----------



## Alion (21. September 2009)

Ich war dieses Wochenende im Toggenburg.

Wenn man da in ein Restaurant kommt und ein Kaffee will sagt man:"Frölein, Kaffii." 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natar (21. September 2009)

i de reschtlich schwiiz isch "fröhlein" scho lang usgschtorbe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
im toggeborg henkets natürli chli henderhär, händ immer no öberbliibsel vo de 70er johr

tja, das die au scho s'frauestemmrecht igfüehrt händ isch öppis vom wenige progressive wos dete händ hihi
mer dänkt mal a die landesversammlig oder wies dete heisst

ps: chli chnorzi mues halt au si


----------



## PewPew_oO (21. September 2009)

Ig sägder eis Gieu, gang mau i ds Ämmitau. Vo denn ah wird ds Wort "konservativ" ä nöji Bedütig fürdi ha =D


----------



## Giuzz (21. September 2009)

PewPew_oO schrieb:


> Ig sägder eis Gieu, gang mau i ds Ämmitau. Vo denn ah wird ds Wort "konservativ" ä nöji Bedütig fürdi ha =D


Ig bi öfferts mou z Burgdorf und ig finge dört isch mä nid würlech konservativ, finge zmingscht ig...
Aber naja Burgdorf ish jo ou die einzigi Stadt vom ämmitau, oder Langnau ou no?


----------



## Scrätcher (21. September 2009)

dopostediediealldewieldoposte!

Da schreiben die, die immer hier schreiben!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natar (21. September 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> dopostediediealldewieldoposte!



das ist doch kein dialekt sondern eine mir unbekannte sprache ;P

jo langetal ghört wahrschindli au no dezue, wobii, ha ghört det im emmetal send all dörfer met me als 2k iiwohner ond 60 chüeh chlini städt, rechtig?


----------



## PewPew_oO (21. September 2009)

Langnou isch d "Houptstadt" vom Ämmitau! =D
U ja, da ischmä konservativ^^
U nei, ig bi nid vo dört -.-


----------



## Giuzz (21. September 2009)

PewPew_oO schrieb:


> Langnou isch d "Houptstadt" vom Ämmitau! =D
> U ja, da ischmä konservativ^^
> U nei, ig bi nid vo dört -.-



hehe okay wie scho xeit i kenne nur Burgdorf, ha aber natürlch ou sho vüu vo de scl tigers ghört wes um Langnau goht geiz meistens ou umd tigers, hehe...
Naja we du seisch sie sige dörte konservativ de wirsch du das sicher besser wüsse aus ig^^


----------



## PewPew_oO (21. September 2009)

Naja mi düechts ämu... =D

U viläch söttmä ufhörä z' spamä, für das gits ja dr komisch Nachtthread da... xD


----------



## dalai (21. September 2009)

PewPew_oO schrieb:


> Langnou isch d "Houptstadt" vom Ämmitau! =D
> U ja, da ischmä konservativ^^
> U nei, ig bi nid vo dört -.-



Vergliche mit em räscht vom Ämmitau geit Langnau ja no (ok, am friti isch gloubs ueli murer z langnou gsi -.-), gang mau dert e chli iz loch higere, trub und wiä das züüg aues heisst, dert gsehsch erscht richtigi konservativi, 99% svp oder sogar sd...


----------



## Giuzz (21. September 2009)

dalai schrieb:


> Vergliche mit em räscht vom Ämmitau geit Langnau ja no (ok, am friti isch gloubs ueli murer z langnou gsi -.-), gang mau dert e chli iz loch higere, trub und wiä das züüg aues heisst, dert gsehsch erscht richtigi konservativi, 99% svp oder sogar sd...


Z Langnau säuber hets weniger SVP wähler als durchschnittlich ir schwiiz...


----------



## PewPew_oO (21. September 2009)

Aber z' Trueb gits ordentläch Güetzli! xD


----------



## dalai (21. September 2009)

PewPew_oO schrieb:


> Aber z' Trueb gits ordentläch Güetzli! xD


Nei, z trubschache, wenn de d kambly fabrik meinsch!


----------



## PewPew_oO (21. September 2009)

'tami no eis, isch das nid ds Glichä? =(

Ha ächt so ke Ahnig... Ig kennä Bärn, aues wo witer isch, isch unbekannts territorium =D


----------



## Lycidia (21. September 2009)

Sin schrieb:


> Ich komme aus dem Ruhrpott und muss zugeben, dass ich nie etwas anderes gelernt habe als Hochdeutsch. Einfach deswegen, weil es nicht nötig ist. 99% aller hier sprechen normales Deutsch ohne Dialekt. Glaub nichtmal dass es wirkliche Sprachunterschiede zwischen "Pott" und normalem Hochdeutsch gibt.
> 
> Übersetzung:
> 
> Ich komme aus dem Ruhrpott und muss zugeben, dass ich nie etwas anderes gelernt habe als Hochdeutsch. Einfach deswegen, weil es nicht nötig ist. 99% aller hier sprechen normales Deutsch ohne Dialekt. Glaub nichtmal dass es wirkliche Sprachunterschiede zwischen "Pott" und normalem Hochdeutsch gibt.




Doch gibt es - die Unterschiede. Ich sprech normalerweise auch "Hochdeutsch" aber ab und an entgleise ich und dann kommt ein: wat, dat oder hömma (hor mal) oder kumma (guck mal) oder runna (runter) raus.

Und wenn ich an meine Oma denke, wie die noch gesprochen hat...keine Chance 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Problem ist, dass die Ruhrpottler das Hochdeutsche noch am besten Sprechen. 

Bester Satz im Pott-Dialekt: Tumadatmähei  (Streichel mal das Schaf ^^)

Und hier nochmal einiges zum Nachlesen: Ruhrpottlexikon


----------



## Alion (21. September 2009)

dalai schrieb:


> Vergliche mit em räscht vom Ämmitau geit Langnau ja no (ok, am friti isch gloubs ueli murer z langnou gsi -.-), gang mau dert e chli iz loch higere, trub und wiä das züüg aues heisst, dert gsehsch erscht richtigi konservativi, 99% svp oder sogar sd...


Wieso fühl eh meh ez grad ahgsproche?
Heimatort Trub und mitglied der JSVP.(Junge Saufende Vögelde Politiker)  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Uh ja, z Trueb gets gueti Bräzeli. Bsungers die vo mim Grosi.


----------



## Agyros (21. September 2009)

Lycidia schrieb:


> Das Problem ist, dass die Ruhrpottler das Hochdeutsche noch am besten Sprechen.



Fast perfektes Hochdeutsch ist das bei euch dann schon, allerdings :  Hier bei uns im Münsterland gibts so gut wie gar keinen Dialekt - wenn ich mir im Gegensatz dazu die "Pottler" anhöre haben die schon einen leichten ^^. Hast Du ja selber schon angesprochen.

Eigentlich langweilig so ganz ohne Dialekt oO


----------



## Scrätcher (21. September 2009)

GrillGorilla schrieb:


> Jetzt babbelt mol elle koin herschewert do her i zeig eich mol was richtig saugeiles ihr hurchler:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uF2djJcPO2A



Ich wollte an dieser Stelle nochmal herzlichen Dank für diesen Link sagen! 

Der schwäbische Todesstern gehört zwischenzeitlich zu meiner morgendlichen "Humorlektüre" und ich lach mich noch regelmäßig scheckig wenn ich ihn anschaue! Endlich hat man mal ein Bild wie es in ner Vorstandssitzung von Mercedes zugeht!

Danke!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dalai (21. September 2009)

Alion schrieb:


> Wieso fühl eh meh ez grad ahgsproche?
> Heimatort Trub und mitglied der JSVP.(Junge Saufende Vögelde Politiker)
> 
> 
> ...



Wöu es eifach so isch, abr i mues sägä, i ha eigentlech nit so viu gegä d svp. Abr i letschter ziit si oh viu zur BDP gange. 

Trub isch imfau för öpe 55'000 Persone der Heimatort... wo d sbb am 1. Ouguscht diä Heimatortaktion het gha (am 1.8. för 15 franke a heimatort reise), hei si gloubs sogar e paar intercity züg zwüsche Bärn und Luzern über Langnau umgleitet, nume för wenn viu Lüüt würde cho^^


----------



## Alion (21. September 2009)

dalai schrieb:


> Wöu es eifach so isch, abr i mues sägä, i ha eigentlech nit so viu gegä d svp. Abr i letschter ziit si oh viu zur BDP gange.
> 
> Trub isch imfau för öpe 55'000 Persone der Heimatort... wo d sbb am 1. Ouguscht diä Heimatortaktion het gha (am 1.8. för 15 franke a heimatort reise), hei si gloubs sogar e paar intercity züg zwüsche Bärn und Luzern über Langnau umgleitet, nume för wenn viu Lüüt würde cho^^


Am erste ougst be eg am Wacken Open air gsii. Aber be scho mehrmaus z tueb gsii. eh ha dert verwandti.
Und eg ha ou nüüt gäg die angere Parteie. Im gegeteil. Ohni die währ d Politik stenklangwilig.


----------



## Hubautz (22. September 2009)

Lycidia schrieb:


> Doch gibt es - die Unterschiede. Ich sprech normalerweise auch "Hochdeutsch" aber ab und an entgleise ich und dann kommt ein: wat, dat oder hömma (hor mal) oder kumma (guck mal) oder runna (runter) raus.



Eben. 
Es gibt in Deutschland nahezu keine dialektfreie Zone. (Von einigen kleinen Ecken in Ostwestfalen mal abgesehen.) Selbst wenn man denkt man spricht hochdeutsch, hat man meistens noch eine kleine Spracheinfärbung, die die Herkunft verrät. (Mich halten immer alle Norddeutschen für einen Schwaben, aber nur weil sie süddeutsch und nicht Bayer automatisch da einordnen).
Zu behaupten, im Pott redet man reines hochdeutsch ist schon gewagt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Dialekte sind was Feines und man sollte sie sich erhalten, man sollte aber selbstverständlich auch hochdeutsch sprechen können.


----------



## Natar (22. September 2009)

dalai schrieb:


> Wöu es eifach so isch, abr i mues sägä, i ha eigentlech nit so viu gegä d svp. Abr i letschter ziit si oh viu zur BDP gange.
> 
> Trub isch imfau för öpe 55'000 Persone der Heimatort... wo d sbb am 1. Ouguscht diä Heimatortaktion het gha (am 1.8. för 15 franke a heimatort reise), hei si gloubs sogar e paar intercity züg zwüsche Bärn und Luzern über Langnau umgleitet, nume för wenn viu Lüüt würde cho^^



na ja, bdp hed nor en afangsboom gha, jetzt gaads weder bebsi met dene
ich persönlich wähle au svp, ich chlises faschesteschwein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PewPew_oO (22. September 2009)

Ig finges no luschtig, wini aui Zürcher problemlos verstah, aber si aubä Müej mitmer hei... Fägt =D


----------



## LordofDemons (22. September 2009)

scheiße und bei mir beschweren sich die kunden wenn ich dialekt red Oo


----------



## dalai (22. September 2009)

PewPew_oO schrieb:


> Ig finges no luschtig, wini aui Zürcher problemlos verstah, aber si aubä Müej mitmer hei... Fägt =D


Kensch d wärbig vo Graubünden Tourismus mit em Zürcher? :http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nKzoYhWNdm8


----------



## PewPew_oO (22. September 2009)

Sonä Chabis xD


----------

